# Grease or oil under car next to the oil pan



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

That could be the leftovers from sloppy oil changes/filter changes. Do you always change your own oil? Also check to see if you have oil leaking at your throttle body in the charge pipe.


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

I have not always done my oil change, last time I did a topside oil change, and this time I decided I would I would let gravity do the work and go from the oil drain plug. I will check the throttle body but hopefully it is just left overs from previous oil changes.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Thats the residue from a long, ongoing oil leak.....thats all dirt adhered to it.

You will need to clean the entire engine and trans and then moniter to find the source.....right now, a acurrate diagnosis is impossible.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

That looks like a fair-sized oil leak. I guess you could look and see where oil isn't. That will help eliminate some suspects. 

I agree with clean it up and keep and eye on it. Definitely keep an eye on the oil level.

How old is your car? If it's still under warranty, it might be a good idea to take it to the dealer.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes you should be concerned about that much oil leaking. That doesn't look like oil from a bad oil change. I would consider cleaning the area up with some degreaser and after driving a certain amount of miles or time keep checking the area so you have a better chance at locating the leak. Another option would be to clean the area and let the dealer use some dye to trace the source.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Trans case porosity ? I thought I remember reading about that somewhere on the 1.4 liter? Every oil change I get a slight coating on my trans case...clean it off, next oil change it's there again.
Just a thought.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

IIRC, a few have had to change their oil pan gasket. It seems strange until you remember that a turbo car is likely to pressurize the oil pan.


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

Interesting, I have not noticed anything dripping and my oil level seems fine. I am going to clean it off this weekend and see if it comes back. It was just recently at the dealer for an electrical problem, but they did not say anything... probably because they didn't check. This is a 2012 cruze ltz with 82300 miles on it.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I like using oil dye to look for leaks


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

Wifes car that something like that although not nearly as bad and the dealer changed out the axle seal on the transmission. If you had the axle recall done that's where I'd check.


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

jcihos said:


> Wifes car that something like that although not nearly as bad and the dealer changed out the axle seal on the transmission. If you had the axle recall done that's where I'd check.



Yep, I decided to put it up and look and cleaned up the old grease. Took pictures and going to check it out in a couple days. But it looked like that is a possibility noticed a lot of fresh oil near there. I also made an appointment with the dealer? Do you think this would be covered under the power and drive train warranty?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Leakage from transmission or engine housings are powertrain.

A leak from, say, the trans cooler line, leading to or from the trans, is not covered.

So, if, in your case, the axle seal is the leak point, it is covered.

Rob


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

My cruze had what looked like a leak in that area, I cleaned the area up and found there was no leak-what it was is the sloppy job done when they had changed the axle shaft for the recall, apparently they just left the trans fluid that ran out all over the trans and they also broke the wire holder on the brake backing plate by letting it just hang off the abs sensor wire while they changed the axle-found the wire pinched in the lower A arm joint !! so if you clean it up and see no leak this may be the source of the oil


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

So the dealer said it was the rear engine seal leaking between the engine and transmission.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

johnnydicamillo said:


> So the dealer said it was the rear engine seal leaking between the engine and transmission.


Have you had PCV/valve cover issues in the past? It's quite unusual for those to leak without excess crankcase pressure.


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

Not that I am aware of, then again I am not an expert. At least they are covering it under warranty.


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

Just wanted to update this post just in case someone else has the problem, after about a week and a half the dealer actually found out it was the torque converter seal that was leaking.


----------

